# LEAFY!!!



## agent A (Jul 27, 2012)

looking after her for a friend, she is a Extatosoma tiaratum and is kinda cute :wub: 

Can a mod delete this


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 27, 2012)

She is sooooooooo cool!!!!!!


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 27, 2012)

very cool great pics


----------



## gripen (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope your friend lives out of the country and you are also on vacation out of the country  but really you could get in a lot of trouble for keeping these.


----------



## Danny. (Jul 27, 2012)

G'day mate, these are bad arse! Have fun in Australia


----------



## stacy (Jul 27, 2012)

wow thats really neat looking


----------



## Precarious (Jul 27, 2012)

You can be banned for posting these.


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> I hope your friend lives out of the country and you are also on vacation out of the country  but really you could get in a lot of trouble for keeping these.





Precarious said:


> You can be banned for posting these.


+1


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok sorry I didn't know can this topic be deleted? She's not mine I am leaf insect sitting lol


----------



## Mime454 (Jul 27, 2012)

Why is it illegal to own them?


----------



## gripen (Jul 27, 2012)

They are considered crop pests.


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> They are considered crop pests.


They only eat eucalyptus and rose

Neither of which r native to connecticut


----------



## Mime454 (Jul 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> They are considered crop pests.


I've always loved this insect, even before mantids. I would give up my crops and grow a field of those!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> I've always loved this insect, even before mantids. *I would give up my crops and grow a field of those*!


Now you know why they'd be illegal.. tee-hee... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 28, 2012)

agent A said:


> They only eat eucalyptus and rose
> 
> Neither of which r native to connecticut


They also eat raspberry,mulberry,blackberry, almost any kind of bramble, oak which is everywhere, plus other's? You don't have rose bushes in Connecticut?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 28, 2012)

gee, I wish you guys would post bigger pics, I always think I am going blind looking at your posts! :taz:


----------



## frogparty (Jul 30, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> They also eat raspberry,mulberry,blackberry, almost any kind of bramble, oak which is everywhere, plus other's? You don't have rose bushes in Connecticut?


Seriously! ANYHTING IN THE ROSE FAMILY! Do you know how damn important the rose family is for USA agriculture? I think you really need to start understanding WHY things are the way they are. These insects are banned for good reason.


----------



## agent A (Jul 30, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Seriously! ANYHTING IN THE ROSE FAMILY! Do you know how damn important the rose family is for USA agriculture? I think you really need to start understanding WHY things are the way they are. These insects are banned for good reason.


Oh I get it

But surely they couldn't survive a ct winter


----------



## gripen (Jul 30, 2012)

agent A said:


> Oh I get it
> 
> But surely they couldn't survive a ct winter


Maybe not. But if released in Cali it could be a different story.


----------



## agent A (Jul 30, 2012)

gripen said:


> Maybe not. But if released in Cali it could be a different story.


Or Florida...


----------



## gripen (Jul 30, 2012)

agent A said:


> Or Florida...


LOL.


----------

